# ITS A MIRACLE!



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

If u read my last post "EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!" and i explained to you that my 1'' rbp received a wound that wouldnt allow him to eat anything, everything he ate would come straight out of the wound, the wound was located in his stomach, and some of his intestines were torn up from what i could see, and after giving him a salt treatment and not feeding the rbp the wound began to heal... if i fed him the wound would just keep opening up because his stomach would expand... so i didnt feed him for 4 days and now his almost completely healed... there is still the scar and a little flesh wound but he's digesting his food now and i honesltly cant believe this i knew that p's had amazing healing ablility but i never knew they could regenerate new organs and repair them.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

well well, i'd say good job.

you taking appointments doc.?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats!
Nice one


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

That's awesome! Just feed lightly and infrequently so he doesnt rupture his stomach still, and leak internally. That tissue is quite weak during healing. And if possible make sure he is having good healthy stools before full feeding resumes.

Thats some incredible healing power, though.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

yup his digestion track is working fine he craps now and everything... i cant believe it!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats!! Surprised the others didnt go after him the very momment they saw his injury.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Good job DOC!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Im happy for you. :rockin:


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Good for you dude. Congratz


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Good to hear man, good luck! :rockin:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Right on bro.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Glad to hear he pulled through.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats good news.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome man, I always hate to hear or see a piranha that may die...which is why I refuse to go to one of my lfs coincidentally. Anyway, Glad to hear your guy is doin well and sounds like he'll pull through and live a long life.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one keep it up


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Very good, nice to hear of a good fish repair job. becuase so many times people let them die


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

congrats on the fish. good thing you didnt give up on him and put him out of his misery.


----------

